# Senna?



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi,

I'm 7 weeks pregnant and my GP has Px senna to relieve constipation.  My friend has loaned me a pregnancy book written by an obstetrician and it says not to take Senna during pregnancy as the way it acts on the gut can cause uterine contractions.  I'm confused by what to do (and still very constipated   sorry tmi)  Hope you can shed some light.  Thanks a lot.

Nics xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Nics,

Senna can be used in pregnancy at low dose for short periods of time. Tends to be second choice after fibre bulking agents or lactulose. Very little of it is absorbed across the bowel so any levels in foetus would be almost negligible. There is a small chance of uterine contraction with it as it acts on the smooth muscle in the bowel and could potentially cause uterine too. General advice is to avoid it close to term. Other than that should be ok to use. If you are still concerned then speak to GP but do get something sorted for the constipation 

Hope ths helps
Maz x


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Mazv  

Nics xx


----------

